# Coleman Event 14 - Does anyone have one?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Im looking at one of these for extended camping trips as a replacement for a 5m x 7m silver tarp, 16 poles, 20 ropes and 20 pegs. It looks the goods but I have some concerns over its ability to provide adequate shade from sun and rain.
http://www.downundercamping.com.au/prod ... 311&page=1
The reviews I have managed to find are from Europe and US and not very detailed. Does anyone have one\used one and can comment?


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Paul!

I believe I am qualified to answer your questions.

I purchased the Coleman Event 14 sunshade just before Easter holidays for the express reasons you have just mentioned - to alleviate the need for the whole 'tarp' thing and just have one simple device that serves the same purpose, but is much simpler to erect.

As you know, the last Easter holidays were a lesson in battening down the hatches and bracing for the worst, crappiest weather the S.E. had experienced in years. Remember that rain? Anyway, I am glad to say that the overall structure held up remarkably well against the wind - especially when the guy ropes were used. As for the rain, that's a different story. These shelters are not designed to hold out rain. They do a pretty good job against light showers, but as soon as any decent amount of rain begins to fall you get a kind of mist - not unlike the misty, super light spray of water you experience standing next to a water fall, coming through.

The problem, I believe, is the vent at the top. Designed to release air pressure from inside the dome, it sits down in low wind, but lifts up to release air when the wind blows. When rain is accompanied by wind, a problem arises.

Now, in providing shelter from the sun, it does a pretty good job. Being white, it doesn't completely shut out light, but it has a UV rating of 50, or something to that effect and does provide a comfortable amount of shade.

In summary then, I will be using my Event 14 in the future for family gatherings in the park, overnight camps or weekend camps in fair weather and stuff like that. I wouldn't plan on using it to keep you dry - it just can't do it. Mind you, that Easter weather was at the top of the scale for crappiness.

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## mikerosenkids (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Paulo
I first used mine at my local park worked great to keep the sun off and while there was a slight breeze the cover worked extremely well, 
A few other families had the square gazebos which were copping a bit from the wind and I didn't even have any pegs in so its a big thumbs up from me.
I also use a big tarp 7m x 9m with enough ropes and poles for camping and still prefer this style for staying dry and cool it goes up over a Trakshak camper trailer which has a footprint of approx 7m x 4.5m which leaves me plenty of room beside camper to stretch out.

Cheers Michael


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

We have one and while they are good at what they do they don't last if used regularly. The material either has no UV prefix or a poor quality one. After a while the material breaks down. Ours took a couple of months to decintigrate. Coleman also took a fair bit of convincing to replace it under warranty as well. Having said that, if you only use it once every couple of months it will probably last a few years.

Terry


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. That was the info I was looking for and couldnt find on the web. I had wondered about the rain capability. A fine mist would leave everything underneath damp and yep this year certainly gave plenty of rain. Chances are Id only use it a few times a year but it would be for seven days at a time and generally during the rainy season.

I had also wondered how durable the UV coating was and though it probably would be OK given my infrequent use I think Im going to stick with the tried and true silver tarp and poles. It has the added advantage of being able to put the tent underneath it as well.

I actually went and bought one on special yesterday but given camping would be my only use I think Ill go get my money back and buy a few new poles instead. Its a pity as I really thought this would be a viable option

Thanks again for your detailed feedback.


----------

